# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Διατροφή >  Η διατροφή των gouldian finches

## jk21

Eνα ολοκληρωμενο αρθρο πανω στην διατροφη των πανεμορφων αυτων πουλιων ανα εποχη

*The Maintenance/Resting Season (Approximately 3 months)

**The Austere Diet (4 weeks)*

*Beginning the Breeding Diet (4 weeks)

**Pairing Your Birds

**The Breeding Season (approximately 4 months)
*
*The Molting Season (approximately 8 weeks)*


αλλα και καποιο σχολιο πανω στην περιοδο αλλαγης φτερωματος των νεοσσων 

*A Word About About the Juvenile Molt

*
http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/diet.html


* επιφυλλασομαι για ενα θεμα φτιαγμενο απο μενα και βασιζομενο στο παραπανω αρθρο αλλα και καποια αλλα ,στην πορεια οταν θα βρω χρονο .σε καθε περιπτωση για οσους διαβασουν το λινκ μπορουμε αμεσα να σχολιασουμε κατι που αναφερεται εκει και το οποιο τους ενδιαφερει 





* ευχαριστω τον φιλο μου Νικο (paiana ) απο τον οποιο εμαθα για αυτη την πολυ ωραια ιστοσελιδα !

----------


## jk21

στην ιδια σελιδα ενα αρθρο για τα φυτρα κατατοπιστικο με βιντεο

http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/sprouting.html

με ιδεες για την διαμονη των πουλιων αυτων 

http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/housing.html

με οδηγιες για το πως μπορουμε να εντοπισουμε απο πολυ νωρις τις μεταλλαξεις ακομα και μεσα στη  φωλια

http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/mutations.html

και καποιο για την χρηση θετων γονιων οταν τα αυγα εγκαταλειπονται απο τους κανονικους


http://www.gouldiansgalore.net/fostering.html

----------

